# Sharkskin fly line????



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am interested in the new sharkskin fly line. Is it worth the extra money. $100 versus $65. I would rate myself as a strong intermidiate caster. I mostly sight cast to reds. I have been fly fishing for about 20 yrs. anlong the coast and I currently like the Scientific Angler "Wind Cutter" lines. Unfortunetly it is hard to find. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## akkdds (Feb 18, 2009)

Try Airflo Ridgeline, it's cheaper, easier on your hands and does not make as much noise in the air or on your guides. Rio warm water Clouser line is also a good choice.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

The Sharkskin is loved by some and hated by others. It is expensive and and very abrasive on your hands. For redfish you should look for a specialty redfish taper because the sharkskin has a very long head and won't load quick enough for short casts.


----------



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

I have eight weight sharkskin very lightly used. I don't like it, so I will sell it for $60.00. Its been used once in saltwater. PM me.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

As GigaByte said a Redfish or Bonefish taper especially the SA will be more like the wind cheater line. Both have weight forward compound tapers. The Redfish line has a shorter head.

Sharkskin works well, but I would try before you buy. Just the noise and wear & tear on the hands are enough for me to pick something else unless distance is the primary goal.


----------



## RJC (Mar 21, 2009)

dsim3240,

I fished 7 wt and a 9wt sharkskin lines in December on the Mosquito lagoon in Florida.

I was on a guided trip that except for my rubbed raw right index finger was outstanding. The Guide, John Tarr, had me on tailing redfish for almost the entire time.

The SA Sharkskin line when wet acts like sandpaper and when it is wet and you are not wearing any glove or finger protection it cuts easily. The 9 wt line cast well and the 7 wt was fair.

After trying those two weights, I swithched off to a SA Redfish line in 8 wt and was able to lay flys out to fish feeding in 18-inches of water at distances out to 60 feet.

Forget the sharkskin. The negatives outweigh the positive (20 more feet of distance). How many 90+ foot casts are you ever going to have to make with any fly line?

The SA Redfish line was perfect WF8F. The best tropic line I have ever cast. It will save you a ten spot and you won't have to buy a finger protector or use a golf glove to make it comfortable to fish with.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. It sounds like, the "sharkskin" line will give you a little more reach, but it is not very user friendly. So I will probably stick with one of the saltwater tapers.


----------

